# DIC message disable?



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

did a quick search and didn't find anything but didn't too hard so not sure if this has been asked before.

the cruze is my first vehicle with a dic screen on the dash and now its getting cold every day I get the ice possible drive with caution or w/e come up everytime the car is turned on. while its a cool feature its kinda stupid imo. i don't have tpms on my steelies so i have to hit the menu button to get rid of that message on the dic so its not much of a hassle to press it again to get rid of the warning but if there is another way it would be nice to get rid of it.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

No other way that I'm aware of. Just have to press the button on the stalk everytime unfortunately.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pretty sure you could get the dealer to do it but... how much are you willing to pay out of pocket to avoid pressing menu button? I hate DRLs but luckily this newer GM lets you turn the knob vs soldering a resistor in line of the photo sensor and the BCM.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Yeah I kinda figured I'd be sol but defiantly not paying a cent to get rid of it if it was possible. I thought It was neat the first time it came up but now it's just dumb


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> Yeah I kinda figured I'd be sol but defiantly not paying a cent to get rid of it if it was possible. I thought It was neat the first time it came up but now it's just dumb


It wass cool technology on the Olds Bravada back in the day but now it's meh when you know its cold enough for water to freeze. It's pretty dependant of the outside temp sensor. Sitting in a 78*F garage mine stays off on start up with closed shutters and comes on once the sensors cool down. It's most likely possible if you find the right dealer whi wil take the steps but is costly. In other cars people had the dealer disable the seatbelt chime and turn the defrost timer off so you can aftermarket remote start the car and have rear and front defrost strips on from last time you turned the car off.


----------

